# Did the Phantom ever come with a black seat?



## teisco (Aug 27, 2011)

Going to redo mine and would love black if they did that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

To my knowledge none were ever black. But what's to stop you if that's what you want? v/r Shawn


----------



## teisco (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, I want to keep it close to original so it will be a tan seat then.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 28, 2011)

*Black seats for Phantom early only 49*

Some very early Phantom seats, the ones with the 4 studs in the back and the single smooth center reflector...(yep they came this way)  were on some of the very early first Phantoms...  and they came in tan and black. I've had originals before so I know they exist


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bob,
   Thanks for the info. I'll add that to my Phantom scrapbook. It seems the very first year and last year deviated from the years inbetween and I have been trying to chronicle as much as I can about the Phantoms. v/r Shawn







bobcycles said:


> Some very early Phantom seats, the ones with the 4 studs in the back and the single smooth center reflector...(yep they came this way)  were on some of the very early first Phantoms...  and they came in tan and black. I've had originals before so I know they exist


----------



## teisco (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you a picture of that seat? Curious as to what it looks like. The one I have has three studs or rivets in the back and no reflector.


----------



## spoker (Jan 3, 2012)

*seat*

up to52 or 53 they were tan leather with no rivits,53 or so to 58 they had rivits,59 had a black,vinyl seat with moulded in triangles where tabs used to be,this seat with some variatio was also used on the heavy duty and cycle truck,i have one of the vinyl ones with the reflector in back but never saw it on early 49 models,think they had one like the panther


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The 59 seat was as you describe except it was tan. Attached are a few a pics of my original '59.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 4, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> The 59 seat was as you describe except it was tan. Attached are a few a pics of my original '59.




 hey Freqman, Did you ever find the green paint #, or was I mistaken you. I have a green phantom and I need to paint the tank and front light.
 Mitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2012)

mruiz said:


> hey Freqman, Did you ever find the green paint #, or was I mistaken you. I have a green phantom and I need to paint the tank and front light.
> Mitch




It wasn't me but funny you should mention the tank and front light. I had to repaint both of these on my '56. I saved the cap but it doesn't mention the brand but I think it is Duplicolor Automotive--the small spray bombs you get at Auto Zone. The cap reads "DS FM 165 Dark Jade M".  The paint on my bike had darkened slightly with age which made this an almost perfect match--see pic. v/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's one restored by Bob U. Bought it years ago and never used it.


----------



## Harvie (Jan 4, 2012)

didn't the Schwinn seats have the springs winding in opposite directions?


----------



## mruiz (Jan 5, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> It wasn't me but funny you should mention the tank and front light. I had to repaint both of these on my '56. I saved the cap but it doesn't mention the brand but I think it is Duplicolor Automotive--the small spray bombs you get at Auto Zone. The cap reads "DS FM 165 Dark Jade M".  The paint on my bike had darkened slightly with age which made this an almost perfect match--see pic. v/r Shawn




 I will give it a shot. Shawn
 Mitch


----------

